# Origami Rides in Scotland



## Wee-man (23 May 2008)

Anyone fancy meeting for a folding bicycle ride in Scotland?

I am based in Fife.


----------



## yorkshiregoth (23 May 2008)

Is it going to be on 'pa-per' view?


----------

